# Am i In ketosis?



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Im on my fourth day of a ketosis diet.

Been sticking to the plan, currently 5lb lighter then when i started. Obviously I know alot of this is water from only taking on trace carbs.

Anyway, my ketostix from over a year ago (had some left over) arent showing im in ketosis.

How do i know if i am, because now i am worried that i am losin muscle and not fat!


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Your breath and farts smell real bad when you're in Ketosis...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> Your breath and farts smell real bad when you're in Ketosis...


how do you know what his ar$e and breath smells like ???


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> Your breath and farts smell real bad when you're in Ketosis...


lol, what if these two already constantly apply?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

weightgainer said:


> lol, what if these two already constantly apply?


you need to change boyfriend mate PMSL


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Buy some more stixs my ****ss turned them straight after a week of diet just couldn't stick with it, I didn't fart at all when I cut out all the carbs


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ketostix ONLY show ketoes that aren't been used mate, your body won't waste them by p!ssing them out when your body needs then for energy! The only time it should show is the first p!ss of the day! Because when your body converts fats to ketoes if there not used your body can't convert them back so some will show in urine as your body hasn't used them during the night!

Invest in a blood glucose monitor, far better than ketostix and can check after meals to make sure you haven't been kicked out by hinden carbs... Also things like peanut butter some people are fine with for Keto but others it kicks out so you'll never know without checking with a BG monitor!

I honestly dont think you can do a Keto diet without a BG monitor mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Your breath can sometimes smell like the sweets pear drops!


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheers Ste, amy particular place you can suggest me getting a BG monitor from. Am i right in thinking if it goes about 5.5 im not in ketosis?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

weightgainer said:


> Cheers Ste, amy particular place you can suggest me getting a BG monitor from. Am i right in thinking if it goes about 5.5 im not in ketosis?


You can get then from boots but I've read on here of people getting good deals on eBay, especially for the test strips!

No being 5.6 or under doesn't mean your in ketosis but it's impossible to be in ketosis if your above 5.6 Aslong as you stay under 5.6 you can't go wrong though!


----------

